# 2.6.1-Love6 "Real Ultimate Monkey Kernel.Sweet"

## steel300

2.6.1-Love6 is here. It's mainly a bug fix release with a couple of feature requests. The acx100 drivers are included, and I fixed the r8169 gigabit nic driver. Here's the notes I took:

 *Quote:*   

> Patch Name: 2.6.1-mm4
> 
> Description: Andrew Morton's latest release
> 
> Testing: Patch applies cleanly and compiles cleanly
> ...

 

It can be obtained through the wiki, or 

http://jpcoxs.student.iastate.edu/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love6

Happy Compiling!

----------

## nepenthe

nice job steel =)

compiling...

and thanks for getting acx100 into patchset as well =)

----------

## charlieg

Dammit, some of us are trying to get to bed early.  Can't you be more considerate?

----------

## JeffBlair

good work, but my goodness....take at least a little break.  I don't think our hard drives like compileng the kernel every hour.   :Wink: 

----------

## steel300

After this release, I'm scaling back. Releases will come weekly, not daily. I figured this one was warrented due to all of the errors with the last release. I'm planning new releases every thursday. That should give your processors a chance to recuperate from the onslaught of kernels.

----------

## wdreinhart

Sweet!  just booted this one up, looks good so far.

steel300:  I think there's a typo in this ebuild.  I had to change patch -p2 to -p1 to make it emerge cleanly.

----------

## ronmon

The first couple attempts gave me a patch error:

```

missing header for unified diff at line 4 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru linux-2.6.1/CREDITS linux-2.6.1-love6/CREDITS

|--- linux-2.6.1/CREDITS   2004-01-09 00:59:47.000000000 -0600

|+++ linux-2.6.1-love6/CREDITS   2004-01-19 16:04:30.000000000 -0600

--------------------------

File to patch

```

So I edited line 39 of the ebuild and changed 'patch -p2' to 'patch -p1' and all is good.

----------

## steel300

Yup you're right, there was a type in the ebuild. Thanks for picking that up.

----------

## ronmon

Thanks for the patch!  :Smile: 

----------

## shiftzero

By hand is -p1 or -p2 ?

----------

## steel300

It's -p1 by hand or by ebuild.

----------

## ejohnson

Mirrored on my server with corrected "-p1":

http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love6/

This will help spread the bandwidth a bit.

----------

## tomchuk

make borked after a couple lines on my box. Seems that the line "#define CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT 6" is missing from include/linux/autoconf.h

----------

## shiftzero

make modules_install, then I get this:

```

 INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.1-ninja2; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.1-ninja2/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko needs unknown symbol dnotify_parent

```

Anyone know what's happening here? Before the patch it worked fine.

----------

## steel300

 *frostshade wrote:*   

> make modules_install, then I get this:
> 
> ```
> 
>  INSTALL drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko
> ...

 

Since -mm4, nfs has to be compiled into the kernel. I don't know exactly why, but that's the way it is.

----------

## ejohnson

Hi,

I've compiled 2.6.1-love6 a few times trying originally sources from my server and then steel300's.  Both yeld the same results.

Here is my .config which, except for a few reiser4 modules, compiles cleanly on love5.

Here is the results when I compile.  

To list the violators:

1) arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:1144

2) a few reiser4 modules have always bugged out for me

3) sound/core/pcm_native and his friends also freak out.

My setup is on a Asus A7N8x delux (nForce2) which uses the Intel8x0 driver and I don't notice anything that has changed in the notes Steel300 has released that might have causes this snd_info_set_text_ops warning.

For the time being I'm staying at love5, but would apprecate any help on understanding what's going here.

edit: grammer dahh!!!Last edited by ejohnson on Tue Jan 20, 2004 6:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## steel300

The warnings in reiser4 are nothing to worry about. I have just found the sound issues, and am currently working on a fix. I'll keep you posted.

----------

## S_aIN_t

doh.. i just compiled -love5... and love6 is already out.. buh.. i am waiting till the next kernel revision to update.

----------

## ejohnson

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The warnings in reiser4 are nothing to worry about. I have just found the sound issues, and am currently working on a fix. I'll keep you posted.

 

Thanks!  News almost as good as the pork chops I just had for dinner.

----------

## pixie

It refuses to compile sound drivers and craps out for me. I think I'll just stick with love5 and see if love7 works when it is out.

Unless anyone has an immediate simple sollution.

----------

## steel300

The sound issues aren't going to get fixed in this release. I'd recommend going back to 2.6.1-love5 until I can work then out.

----------

## ejohnson

which patch had this effect?

----------

## steel300

That's what I don't know. It has the same alsa patches as 2.6.1-love5. I can't think of anything that would cause alsa to die.

----------

## ejohnson

is this Intel8x0 dependant or across the board?

----------

## pixie

I have via sound/motherboard. So at least via & intel.

Don't know about any others.

----------

## Judd

On my system, compilation stops due to mismatched calls and declaration of snd_info_set_text_ops().

It appears that sound/info.h and various files in sound/core and sound/pci disagree on the prototype.

Judd

----------

## tomchuk

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> is this Intel8x0 dependant or across the board?

 

Compiled and loaded fine on my Centrino Laptop   :Confused: 

----------

## Judd

[quote="Judd"]On my system, compilation stops due to mismatched calls and declaration of snd_info_set_text_ops().

It appears that sound/info.h and various files in sound/core and sound/pci disagree on the prototype.

Judd[/quote]

I forgot to mention that the first error was in sound/pci/cmipci.c

Judd

----------

## ejohnson

Oh man alsa on it's own without modules bites it.  Very strange ... 

 This might prove useful ... maybe.

----------

## ronmon

Mine also broke on the cmipci module. I don't have the error message, but it pointed to the 3rd arg on line 2848 of sound/pci/cmipci.c. So I changed it from this:

```

snd_info_set_text_ops(entry, cm, 1024, snd_cmipci_proc_read);

```

To this, which compiled properly:

```

snd_info_set_text_ops(entry, cm, snd_cmipci_proc_read);

```

Some googling showed that this reverted a  change that was made last October when the 1024 was added. The line in love6 matches the one in 2.6.1-mm2, which worked.

Alas, all that work and hotplug crashes horribly during boot.

----------

## pixie

If the alsa drivers in love5 and love6 are identical as steel300 states... then something else it causing this. Not ALSA itself.

love5 compiles fine for me. love6 doesnt (in either GCC3.3.2 or GCC3.4-latest snapshot).

----------

## ejohnson

Well I don't know much about all this, so feel free to tell me to shut up.

I ran the cmp command on love5 vs. love6's include/sound/info.h and got this

```
bash-2.05b$ cmp info.h /usr/src/linux-beta/include/sound/info.h

info.h /usr/src/linux-beta/include/sound/info.h differ: char 4602, line 137

```

Then I looked at the love6 info.h file and this is the selected passage

```
static void snd_info_set_text_ops(snd_info_entry_t *entry,

                                         void *private_data,

                                         void (*read) (snd_info_entry_t *, snd_$, snd_info_buffer_t *))

{

        entry->private_data = private_data;

        entry->c.text.read = read;

```

I think this might be part of the problem or at least related   :Question: 

edit: the love5 has 

```
 inline
```

 where void is. could this be the problem?

edit of edit:  I should clear this up the code I changed now looks like this:

```
static inline void snd_info_set_text_ops(snd_info_entry_t *entry,

                                         void *private_data,

                                         void (*read) (snd_info_entry_t *, snd_$, snd_info_buffer_t *))

{

        entry->private_data = private_data;

        entry->c.text.read = read;

```

Last edited by ejohnson on Tue Jan 20, 2004 7:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ejohnson

I've had two clean compiles with that change.  One inthe kernel and one as modules

edit:   :Very Happy:  can any one else confim this?Last edited by ejohnson on Tue Jan 20, 2004 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Judd

After reviewing mm4, it appears that a few hunks were missed in love6.

Adjusting the code in question allowed my system to compile and boot as well.

Judd

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

compiled and booted love6 just fine without modifications to the source, oh and btw, mm5 is out.

----------

## nevynxxx

is there any way of compiling the bootsplash stuff without the VESAFB?? my rage card don't like having any FB other than the rage 128 1 (yes its a nice old card), I get a very pretty though completely useless screen with the VESAFB in.

----------

## pixie

I believe bootsplash is vesafb only.

Someone correct me if I've missed something though.

----------

## PrakashP

Too bad steel300 didn't wait a day, as mm5 is out.  :Wink: 

----------

## pixie

Well then...

He can work on love7 (based on mm5) and we can all look forward to it.

Everyone's a winner!

Ra!Yay!etc heh

----------

## neenee

it compiled fine with gcc 3.4, as well as

booted fine.

one minor note: the extraversion still

reads -love4  :Wink: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the EXTRAVERSION reads -love6 on my system

----------

## neenee

hm.. i must have done something wrong then  :Neutral: 

*update* i repatched a clean set of 2.6.1 sources

and still the Makefile reads -love4. i did not use the

ebuild, so perhaps that's why it is not updated pro-

perly.

----------

## Redeeman

damn, mm5 is already out, i will be home from school in 3 hours, ready to make 2.6.1-Redeeman3, which will be based on mm5  :Smile: 

----------

## pixie

bloody hell....

there's going to be more different kernel sources around here than people soon. heh

----------

## alshain

 *neenee wrote:*   

> hm.. i must have done something wrong then 
> 
> *update* i repatched a clean set of 2.6.1 sources
> 
> and still the Makefile reads -love4. i did not use the
> ...

 

Well I did use the ebuild and mine is saying -love4 too...

   Andrew

----------

## ejohnson

 *pixie wrote:*   

> Well then...
> 
> He can work on love7 (based on mm5) and we can all look forward to it.
> 
> Everyone's a winner!
> ...

 

taken from an eariler Steel300 reply: 

 *Quote:*   

> After this release, I'm scaling back. Releases will come weekly, not daily. I figured this one was warrented due to all of the errors with the last release. I'm planning new releases every thursday. That should give your processors a chance to recuperate from the onslaught of kernels.

 

----------

## pixie

Yes. I read.

I didn't mean non-stop immediate work until it is done. Weekly release will be much nicer really. I've been getting through 3 kernels a week of late. It's a waste of time. Just can't help it though.

----------

## charlieg

Looks like it's gonna be a wait til love7 then because love6 is also a no-go for me.

----------

## ejohnson

 *pixie wrote:*   

> Yes. I read.
> 
> I didn't mean non-stop immediate work until it is done. Weekly release will be much nicer really. I've been getting through 3 kernels a week of late. It's a waste of time. Just can't help it though.

 

Yeah, I'd like to know what kind of methanphetamines Andrew Morton's taking.

I hope to God that guy has a team of people who crankout revisions for him.  It ain't healthy for a single man to work that much.

edit: Steel did say every Thursday, so what ... the 22nd?  :Laughing: 

----------

## pixie

Well.... if it IS the 22nd I will be here ready to compile as always. I think maybe the 29th seeing as love6 was only just out though.

I think considering recent issues a proper release timeframe would maybe help. Maybe each release ready for monday/tuesday and sent to a few people for testing and then released publicly on a thursday?

If love-sources catches on it can/should make it into portage and save the downloading and digest building. It will only catch on if releases with huge problems/issues don't happen.

I would 'love' to see it in the regular portage tree. (sorry.... bad pun. heh)

----------

## darge0flex

Three things needs a man in life: a big car, a nice wife and his own kernel-sources.   :Laughing: 

----------

## pixie

I have none of these.....

Not even a little car and an ugly nasty wife.

I am single and have a mountain bike.

I am deprived. *sniffle*

----------

## darge0flex

 *pixie wrote:*   

> I have none of these.....
> 
> Not even a little car and an ugly nasty wife.
> 
> I am single and have a mountain bike.
> ...

 

Kill your idols aka mountain bike! It's fun!  :Smile: 

----------

## sn4ip3r

Does -love6 user the reiser4 patch from last year or the most current (19 Jan.) one?

----------

## puck3d

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> Does -love6 user the reiser4 patch from last year or the most current (19 Jan.) one?

 

Should be most current, kind of the idea behind the love sources.

----------

## grzewho

thanks a lot again! your patches are awesome !! works perfectly  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fschneider

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> Does -love6 user the reiser4 patch from last year or the most current (19 Jan.) one?

 

It only has the patch from 2003-12-23. But I have built a patch that upgrades love6 to the 2004-01-19-fixed patch.

It applies without failed hunks, and the kernel compiled successfully, but I haven't tested the new kernel so far.

Where should I upload the patch (about 52k)?

EDIT: I have tested the patch and couldn't my reiser 4 partition. Even after mkfs.reiser4 it didn't work. So I'll drop it for now.

EDIT: You have to rebuild the reiser4 partitions after booting into the new kernel with the newest reiser4progs (the one from 2004.01.19-fixed, not the oder ones - even when they have the same version number), when you want to use the newest reiser4 patch. -> undropped patch, but no place to upload

The URL for reiser4progs is

http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.01.19.fixed/

EDIT: The reiser4progs ebuild does NOT contain the newest version (2004-01-20 22.22 UTC).

----------

## ejohnson

 *fschneider wrote:*   

>  But I have built a patch that upgrades love6 to the 2004-01-19-fixed patch.
> 
> It applies without failed hunks, and the kernel compiled successfully, but I haven't tested the new kernel so far.
> 
> Where should I upload the patch (about 52k)?
> ...

 

If you post it here I'll be happy to host it.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wdreinhart

Can you integrate the patch from  this thread into love-sources?  It should fix the "silent image size nnnnn too big to fit in framebuffer" problem for people still getting that error (like me).

----------

## sp1nm0nkey

Great release! By any chance are you planning to impliment supermount again?

----------

## steel300

Supermount is never going in again. Rob M. Love will release his kernel goodies rather soon and that will eliminate the need for supoermount.

----------

## ledskof

I'm uploading 2.6.1-love6 for mirror here:

http://skof.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love6/

It's uploading right now, starting with the kernel patch, so don't download until you see all 3 files  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *wdreinhart wrote:*   

> Can you integrate the patch from  this thread into love-sources?  It should fix the "silent image size nnnnn too big to fit in framebuffer" problem for people still getting that error (like me).

 

Yeah, I'll throw that patch in on love8 (or 2.6.1-love1).

----------

## ejohnson

I've altered the ebuild from da mirror site (link on the fisrt page) to grab the patch also from my site.  This spreads the load more I and I should have thought of it before.

Good luck and just to let you know, this trend will continue for further love releases.  If Steel300 or any one objects I'll revert it back.

----------

## steel300

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> I've altered the ebuild from da mirror site (link on the fisrt page) to grab the patch also from my site.  This spreads the load more I and I should have thought of it before.
> 
> Good luck and just to let you know, this trend will continue for further love releases.  If Steel300 or any one objects I'll revert it back.

 

No objections here. Thanks for the mirror.

----------

## ejohnson

I've seen mention of an irc channel for love, but no specifics.  Does anyone have any info?

----------

## neenee

irc.gentoo.org #love-sources

----------

## grzewho

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Supermount is never going in again. Rob M. Love will release his kernel goodies rather soon and that will eliminate the need for supoermount.

 

could you tell something more abuot these goodies ?

btw. nice sig! i`ll keep on watching it to keep in track of your latest patchset  :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

 *grzewho wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Supermount is never going in again. Rob M. Love will release his kernel goodies rather soon and that will eliminate the need for supermount. 
> 
> could you tell something more abuot these goodies ?
> 
> btw. nice sig! i`ll keep on watching it to keep in track of your latest patchset 

 

Robert M. Love is working on a kernel messaging layer, D-BUS, HAL, and udev. It eliminates the need for polling, which supermount does. The way it works is, you plug something into your computer (say a usb stick). The kernel sends a message to D-BUS (the device bus, a userland application). D-BUS then formats the message for HAL (Hardware Abstration Layer, again a userland application). HAL then takes the proper actions to mount/unmount the device and place it in udev, giving you immediate access to it. He's also working on getting rid of the bits of code that couldn't be preempted (ext2/3).

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Steel300: love6 fails still on amd64, you said you know what's the culprit. Is this fixable, and if yes, can you include it in love7 please?

*edit* well, yet another case of RTFM here:

Quote from the reiser4 notes:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Only i386 and UML on i386 are supported.

 

I suggest -loveX should be marked -amd64 then.

----------

## nepenthe

What steel was referring to... 

http://primates.ximian.com/~rml/blog/

scroll down to the 6th or so =)

----------

## Corky

 *neenee wrote:*   

> it compiled fine with gcc 3.4, as well as
> 
> booted fine.
> 
> one minor note: the extraversion still
> ...

 

Same here for me (including the extraversion, but thats no big deal)

Keep up the good work Steel300   :Cool: 

----------

## TheCoop

i cant access the official download site or the wiki, it keeps on timing out...

----------

## SPY_jmr1

Phewwwwww.....

Ok Fellows, here's a goofy problem... I just got around to upgrading to love6, ok? All is fine, compiles fine, no errors, all well and good.

I forgot to remerge nvidia-kernel after rebooting, eh, no biggie, right?

As soon as my X server comes up in love6, I have ZIP for keyboard input, 100% nada.

Reboot back into mm3 (my last kernel), and all is well....

WHA?!?!?!

Anybody else had this?  :Smile:  :Confused: 

----------

## piquadrat

timeout here, too.

----------

## steel300

The timeout is due to me hitting my transfer limit off of the uni network. Love-sources has a source forge site now. That will support all of the bacndiwdth coming from everybody.

----------

## spb

One note with the ACX100 patch: it always builds as a module, and doesn't give a config option. I'll make a patch with some config options as soon as it finishes compiling, if it's wanted.

----------

## TheCoop

is love7 out yet, and are you going to put it on the sf site (http://love-sources.sf.net and http://www.sf.net/projects/love-sources)

----------

## ehudokai

I was trying to compile my radeon DRI driver as a module and it choked.

```

  CC [M]  drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_cp_init_ring_buffer':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:857: error: called object is not a function

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

I fixed it by adding a '|', thats a pipe or bar, to the end of line 858.

Hope that helps anyone else who has this issue.

----------

## ledskof

What was your bandwidth limit Steel? Just curious.

----------

## pixie

I expect love7 will be released very very shortly.

(It's bloody good too)

----------

## S_aIN_t

actually love8 is out already.

you can get it from here http://s89873774.onlinehome.us/love.html or steel300 can email it to you.

----------

## pixie

Thanks!

Downloading now.

----------

## petrjanda

As for love sources r8, i don't know if its just too hot in here and my brain is stopping to work, this is what i get. the ebuild and the patch file are in PORTDIR_OVERLAY dir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@TNT portage # emerge /usr/local/portage/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.1-r8.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/love-sources-2.6.1-r8' does not exist at:
> ...

 

----------

## ejohnson

 *S_aIN_t wrote:*   

> actually love8 is out already.
> 
> you can get it from here http://s89873774.onlinehome.us/love.html or steel300 can email it to you.

 

Man you're messing with Steel300's way cool "forum patch release" threads  :Very Happy: 

BTW: It's also up on my server under linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love8

with the help of Steel, darkless, darge, and OneOfOne, I've gotten a stable reiser4 partition with crypoloops as well (its big news for me anyway).

----------

## petrjanda

ok i got to compile love8 and got this error:

```

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x46b1b): In function `i830_lock_take':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x46b9a): In function `i830_lock_transfer':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x46bd3): In function `i830_lock_free':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x46c64): In function `i830_notifier':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x48ca3): In function `i830_freelist_get':

: undefined reference to `cmpxchg'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x48ccd): more undefined references to `cmpxchg' follow

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

How to fix that?

----------

## pixie

 *Quote:*   

> Man you're messing with Steel300's way cool "forum patch release" threads

 

Yeah...

2.6.1-love8 'The Everyone's bloody got it before I made the thread release'

----------

## steel300

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> What was your bandwidth limit Steel? Just curious.

 

200 MB a day transferred outside of the school networks. I hit 480 MB before they decided to kill the connection completely.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 200 MB a day transferred outside of the school networks. I hit 480 MB before they decided to kill the connection completely.

 

Well I don't think anyone can say they wern't quite leanient(??I really can't spell today).

----------

## xa0n

but i miss the lirc patch... (in love8)

please don't forget this nice feature  :Smile: 

thanks anyway

xa0n

----------

## ledskof

is that 480MB mostly from people downloading love-sources?

If so, Wow...

----------

## steel300

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> ok i got to compile love8 and got this error:
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> ...

 

You're going to have to change to 2.6.2_rc1-love1. I ran into that error when building the latest release, and was able to chase out all of the bugs.

----------

## steel300

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> is that 480MB mostly from people downloading love-sources?
> 
> If so, Wow...

 

Tht's 480 MB only from people downloading love-sources.

----------

## steel300

 *pixie wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Man you're messing with Steel300's way cool "forum patch release" threads 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 2.6.1-love8 'The Everyone's bloody got it before I made the thread release'

 

I never expected 2.6.1-love8 to be unleashed on the public.  It was more of a test for me to see if Nick's scheduler would play nice with the rest of the kernel.

----------

## ledskof

2.6.2_rc1-love1

Looks like no one posted a link yet so, there it is.

----------

## TheCoop

steel: im sure you could set up a torrent to get it, that would help with the bandwidth

or ask gentoo to host love-sources...

----------

## Wedge_

The sourceforge site should be able to cope a bit better once it's up and running  :Smile: 

----------

## petrjanda

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *petrjanda wrote:*   ok i got to compile love8 and got this error:
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> ...

 

Steel, this is weird, becauase i gave it another go and it worked... now i am using love8 and its so far very stable and fast!

----------

